

Cat Bites Are Linked To Depression - adventured
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/cat-bites-are-linked-depression

======
lutusp
Here we go again -- a likely meaningless correlation that someone tries to
make persuasive with the word "linked".

Proposal: in popular science writing, automatically replace the word "linked"
with "rumored".

~~~
gwern
Cats have already been linked via toxo to mental changes, so it's not quite as
bad as the usual research.

(I wonder how much it'd cost to randomly assign cats to volunteers? Pay for
their food and vet bills and there'd probably be a lot of takers.)

